
Amazon Financial Results 2019 Q4 - coolspot
https://ir.aboutamazon.com/static-files/f3589a21-d023-4e4c-9897-1498c60885d2
======
coolspot
> The company forecast net sales in the range of $69 billion and $73 billion
> for the first quarter. Analysts were expecting revenue of $71.65 billion,
> according to IBES data from Refinitiv.

> Net sales in North America, its biggest market, jumped 21.6% to $53.67
> billion during the fourth quarter. Analysts had expected revenue of $52.23
> billion from the segment.

> Revenue from its lucrative cloud computing unit Amazon Web Services (AWS),
> which sells data storage and computing power in the cloud, surged 34% to
> $9.95 billion. Analysts had expected $9.84 billion.

> Amazon’s total operating expenses surged 21.8% during the quarter to $83.56
> billion.

> Net sales rose 21% to $87.44 billion in the fourth quarter ended Dec. 31 ,
> beating estimates of $86.02 billion.

[Reuters] - [https://www.reuters.com/article/us-amazon-com-
results/amazon...](https://www.reuters.com/article/us-amazon-com-
results/amazon-beats-holiday-quarter-sales-estimates-shares-
up-10-idUSKBN1ZT2XU)

------
shreyshrey
Interesting tidbits:

\- 150 million amazon prime users globally (equal to france + germany or half
of US population). Impressive!!

\- Rivian is integrating Alexa into its electric vehicle lineup, including its
upcoming fleet of 100,000 all-electric Amazon delivery van. What this will do
to Tesla?

\- Amazon Music has more than 55 million customers worldwide. Collectively, in
the U.S., U.K., Germany, and Japan, Amazon Music customers have grown nearly
50% year-over-year;

\- AWS announced the general availability of AWS Outposts, a fully-managed
service that extends AWS infrastructure and services to virtually any data
center, co-location space, or on-premises facility. On-premises is gaining
importance? Trust issues?

